# Jodi Murphy DVDs 50% off!!!



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Today at midnight until Monday!!!

If you want to learn about grooming, these are some great DVDs and 50% off is a great deal!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you have a link? 

I want to learn how to do some basic scissoring (poodle puppy cut) and get more tips on shaving face, feet, tail, and sanitary. Is there a particular video that might be best?

Rebecca


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is her website: - Jodi Murphy

The discount price is listed and you can order through her site. She has a poodle grooming DVD. She also has scissoring technique, thinning shear theory, and snap-on comb techniques (each a separate DVD) if you are interested in learning different skills.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I tried to order but I am not sur if it went through as my computer crashed. I wish she had a phone number. Thanks for posting the sale.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

BTW, this is a once-in-a-lifetime event, not a regular sale. It's not going to happen again. It's your big chance! 

Yeah, I'm a little overexcited about it. I admire her work and advice. I have my 'shopping cart' full of her videos.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> I tried to order but I am not sur if it went through as my computer crashed. I wish she had a phone number. Thanks for posting the sale.


This is her mobile grooming business contact information:

973-527-7583

[email protected]


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I got to eat dinner with her daughter during Superzoo (who is also an amazing groomer!) This is a very good opportunity, I've seen some of the videos, lots to learn! If groomers are learning a lot, pet owners will also learn a ton!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*tokipoke*: Thanks for telling us about this!! I just placed an order; step one in my upcoming winter project to improve my home grooming. It will take me _many_ seasons to do so, but the videos are sure to help.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> *tokipoke*: Thanks for telling us about this!! I just placed an order; step one in my upcoming winter project to improve my home grooming. It will take me _many_ seasons to do so, but the videos are sure to help.


You don't give yourself enough credit for your home grooming!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

tortoise said:


> You don't give yourself enough credit for your home grooming!


Kind of you to say, but--and don't rat me out, please--I cheat! There's a wonderful local groomer who's a wizard at fixing my mistakes. And she's quite good at fielding my "HELP ME!" phone calls. :wink:


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks...just ordered a bunch. Great deal!!!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't decide which of jodies dvds to get! Anyone know which to get and how long the sale is on for?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The sale ends today. The discount does not include the complete series.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Guess I have to decide quick lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I left a message and emailed but I have not heard if my order went through. I am thinking of 3: the poodle one of course and "Fragile, Handle with Care" to learn safe table techniques and "Before the Groom" because I can't get Swizzles hair blown straight like his groomer gets it. Do you think these are good choices? If there any you think I should have that I am missing out on? What time today does the sale end? I am worried that neither order went through but I am scared to put another order in and have way too many of the same dvds.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

Idk I got an email immediately after placing my order


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

THANK YOU!! Maybe I can get Riley straightened out now!  

Im not much of a groomer but have been trying...maybe this DVD will help!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My order did not go through which is just as well as I added the clipper one too; Jodi sent me a nice email letting me know the status of two orders that did not go through. Thank you Paisley Pup - I was going to put in another order based on your email but I was nervous. If all 3 had gone through that would have been a lot of duplicate poodle dvds. I really am running out of excuses not to at least do a touch up on Swizzle. The only thing I am missing now is a grooming table. Once I get that I will take the plunge.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I ordered these:

Volume 13: Poodle
Volume 1: Scissoring: Theory & Techniques
Tools of the Trade
and
Volume 29: Mats Happen!! Dematting: Theory & Techniques


I am hoping not to need that last one---  But, if I do......


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

If we pick up some especially good tips maybe we can share them or if a video is especially good let others know it would be a good choice for a next purchase. I did have my eye on the scissoring one. So far I have been lucky with mats but I know it is easy for one to sneak up on you. Swizzle's ears are still recovering from the dreadful peanut butter episode. Perhaps if I had used a better technique his ears would be fully recovered by now.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Some of the DVDs are geared towards groomers in salons, but they are also great for pet owners too. I'm interested in the Mat DVD cause maybe there is a better method of "saving the hair." I've gotten pretty good at patting a dog once over to get a feel of the mats and determine the course of action. It's just explaining it gently to the owner that I'll have to shave the dog down with a #10 is where it gets hard. I've been really trying to not shave all of the hair at the poodle rescue when I'm working with the volunteers. There was one poodle that was extremely matted. I knew she needed to be shaved down but the volunteer really wanted to try brushing her. After 3 hours of brushing - she was still matted. I ended up using a #10 and peeled off a carpet on her body.

Then there are mats you can demat, and I'm looking forward to seeing if she explains the tools to speed up the dematting process, because for groomers, time = money!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you soooooo much for posting this!!!! I met her at the grooming expo in Chicago and purchased the bathing/drying DVD. With this I ordered several and can't wait to watch and learn!

Here are the ones I ordered:

Volume 13: Poodle
Volume 6: Deshedding: Theory & Techniques
Volume 1: Scissoring: Theory & Techniques
Volume 21: The Puppy Cut
Volume 2: Thinning Shears: Theory & Techniques
Volume 31: Snap-On Combs: Theory & Techniques

Thanks again!!!!!!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I received my DVDs yesterday. I bought two, and three I bought from a barter group. 

I got: Scissoring technique, Thinning Shear technique, Shavedowns, Before the Groom, Handstripping & Carding.

I'm so happy I have these, now I just need to find the time to watch them!


Edit: I think I'm going crazy. I could have sworn I bought the mats DVD.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I received my DVDs yesterday. I bought two, and three I bought from a barter group.
> 
> I got: Scissoring technique, Thinning Shear technique, Shavedowns, Before the Groom, Handstripping & Carding.
> 
> ...


Wow that is fast shipping!!! I received my shipping notice today and hope they come quickly as well


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I ordered all the Theory & Technique DVDs except pre-bathing. And I grabbed the competition DVD too. I already got my shipping confirmation so I am officially SO EXCITED!

tokipoke - do you have any competition plans for 2013?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

tortoise said:


> I ordered all the Theory & Technique DVDs except pre-bathing. And I grabbed the competition DVD too. I already got my shipping confirmation so I am officially SO EXCITED!
> 
> tokipoke - do you have any competition plans for 2013?


I thought about getting the comp DVD, but I think it would make me overly motivated, and easily frustrated if I couldn't do it full out, meaning - go to EVERY competition, lol. I keep telling myself after my first one - I'll feel it out and go from there. I have a feeling I'll get obsessive about it! I would like to certify, so most likely my future competitions will be related to this. The frustration part also comes from having a poodle with not so great hair, so I'll have to borrow dogs (a hassle in itself). The thought of getting serious with competing makes me want to get another poodle! I'm opening my own business soon so I will be very busy with that for at least a year (it will be a year before I hire someone) so no vacations for me!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I am hoping there is something in the matting DVD I can use for owner education. If it's not too slow or the information too spread out.

I need to get serious on these poor matted dogs. Next year I will STOP including 15 minutes of dematting in grooming. If you don't brush/comb your dog _effectively_ or pay me ($1 per minute), I will shave your dog's matted places. I'm already recommending shaved ears to people and they're very happy to switch so that it's not a constant chore to comb and so grooming isn't uncomfortable for their dogs.


----------

